

Plagiarism Lines Blur for Students in Digital Age - telemachos
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/02/education/02cheat.htm

======
ZeroGravitas
Plagiarism is a word for when students ignore good learning techniques and
find a way to tick a box as quickly and easily as possible, handing in work
that gives the outward appearance of having learned without all the time-
consuming effort required for the real thing, at a cost to their ethics and
morals.

What's the word for when teachers ignore good teaching practice and find a way
to tick a box as quickly as possible, handing out assignments that give the
outward appearance of teaching without all the time-consuming effort required
for the real thing, at a cost to their ethics and morals.

If you set the same questions as you did for the last 5 years, the same
questions that every lecturer in that subject has set for the last 5 years
then of course your laziness is going to be met in kind. Students may be lazy,
but that doesn't make them stupid.

Cookie cutter questions deserve cookie cutter answers, and jumping through
hoops to prove that you've needlessly duplicated the work of others may come
naturally to lecturers, but it's not natural or rational behaviour.

